What are your favourite self hosted apps? - gtt
======
XCSme
The only self-hosted app I use is the analytics app I built:
[https://usertrack.net](https://usertrack.net)

I am also looking for a self-hosted alternative to Tawk.to, but I think I will
just end up using a contact form instead of a live chat widget.

